

An Epic One-Day Erlang Conference in Washington, DC - anactofgod
http://erlangdc.com/

======
simonw
I added it to Lanyrd (with 3 other upcoming Erlang conferences):
<http://lanyrd.com/topics/erlang/> \- anyone know of any we're missing?

~~~
anactofgod
Thanks for doing this, Simon.

Erlang Factory (www.erlang-factory.com/) keeps a pretty decent list of Erlang
goings on. Info about ErlangDC 2011 should be posted there, too, shortly.

